
Man wins $390,000 compensation after female colleague gets promotion - golergka
http://www.newsweek.com/man-wins-gender-discrimination-lawsuit-after-woman-gets-promotion-he-wanted-853795
======
Neowizard
So, zero details about what made the judge deem the promotion as
discriminatory. Great press-work.

------
danso
Anyone from Austria have insight about the equal-employment/anti-
discrimination laws?

